# £85 for a Dustpan and Broom .. has the world gone Mad?



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

I thought I was seeing things.. I took my specs off, cleaned them and looked again.. but no.. I was seeing it right... is this made of Gold, diamonds, encrusted crystals even?... NO... it's *£85.99* reduced from *£102 * for a normal every day PLASTIC  dustpan and broom from Wayfair... 


https://www.wayfair.co.uk/storage-organisation/pdp/maya-set-atomic-grey-myac1009.html


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 22, 2022)

That's crazy. I need a new broom so when I read your post I checked Walmart's prices. The cheapest is a Great Value brand for 6.73 and their dust pan is 1.28.

The prices range from those up to 28.00 for broom dust pan combo. Most are around 12.00 to 18.00.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> That's crazy. I need a new broom so when I read your post I checked Walmart's prices. The cheapest is a Great Value brand for 6.73 and their dust pan is 1.28.
> 
> The prices range from those up to 28.00 for broom dust pan combo. Most are around 12.00 to 18.00.


I've just ordered one from Ebay for £7.95... I only need it in the barn.. it's not even for the house, it's my morning ritual of brushing down all the cobwebs.. If I paid £85 for a broom, I'd want it to sweep everything up by itself...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 22, 2022)

If it picks up that little line of dirt that refuses to go into the dustpan it would be worth every penny.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 22, 2022)

Soon we might hear of a Gold Toilet Seat


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Soon we might hear of a Gold Toilet Seat


Yours for just $2,100 ...


----------



## Don M. (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I thought I was seeing things.. I took my specs off, cleaned them and looked again.. but no.. I was seeing it right... is this made of Gold, diamonds, encrusted crystals even?... NO... it's *£85.99* reduced from *£102 * for a normal every day PLASTIC dustpan and broom from Wayfair...
> 
> 
> https://www.wayfair.co.uk/storage-organisation/pdp/maya-set-atomic-grey-myac1009.html


This sounds like a Good Reason for NOT shopping on Wayfair.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Don M. said:


> This sounds like a Good Reason for NOT shopping on Wayfair.


I agree.. Wayfair used to be cheap, but I just did a quick little look at a few basic items , and they're far more expensive than the same items elsewhere


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I thought I was seeing things.. I took my specs off, cleaned them and looked again.. but no.. I was seeing it right... is this made of Gold, diamonds, encrusted crystals even?... NO... it's *£85.99* reduced from *£102 * for a normal every day PLASTIC dustpan and broom from Wayfair...
> 
> 
> https://www.wayfair.co.uk/storage-organisation/pdp/maya-set-atomic-grey-myac1009.html




      That is ridiculous!!!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2022)

I got a small dustpan and brush from Walmart for $1.99 to brush up small space at my front door.  Works great and I can use it while sitting in my wheelchair.


----------



## Remy (Jul 22, 2022)

Could it be a typo? That can't be real can it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Remy said:


> Could it be a typo? That can't be real can it?


apparently it IS real, it's been reduced from £102..


----------



## Chet (Jul 22, 2022)

I bought sheets from Wayfair  a year ago that were on sale. I ordered a twin and the packaging said twin but the sheets were 1.5 times a twin at least. Scissors made them a twin. Apparently they were miss-labeled and on sale with no explanation why, so no more Wayfair for me.


----------



## Remy (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> apparently it IS real, it's been reduced from £102..


I forgot that part. That is really crazy.   I hope some person doesn't purchase.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Remy said:


> I forgot that part. That is really crazy.   I hope some person doesn't purchase.


well it won't be me...


----------



## caroln (Jul 22, 2022)

I'd like to say that if consumers quit buying over priced items, the companies would get the hint and drop the prices. (Laughing hysterically on my side of the computer.)   I'd *like* to say that. But when you need a broom...you need a broom! What can we do??


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I thought I was seeing things.. I took my specs off, cleaned them and looked again.. but no.. I was seeing it right... is this made of Gold, diamonds, encrusted crystals even?... NO... it's *£85.99* reduced from *£102 * for a normal every day PLASTIC dustpan and broom from Wayfair...
> 
> 
> https://www.wayfair.co.uk/storage-organisation/pdp/maya-set-atomic-grey-myac1009.html


So, who is more crazy?  The person selling this product or the person buying it?  Sometimes I come across a DVD on Amazon that retails for over $1,200.  I just laugh!  I still believe and live by something called "common sense."  However, some do not!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yours for just $2,100 ...


Another reason why I hope and pray that interest rates will go up and up.  Some folks sure are spoiled rotten and they cry about "global warming."  Ha!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

caroln said:


> I'd like to say that if consumers quit buying over priced items, the companies would get the hint and drop the prices. (Laughing hysterically on my side of the computer.)   I'd *like* to say that. But when you need a broom...you need a broom! What can we do??


nope I'd lick the floor rather than pay anywhere even _nearly_  £85 for a broom...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> So, who is more crazy?  The person selling this product or the person buying it?  Sometimes I come across a DVD on Amazon that retails for over $1,200.  I just laugh!  I still believe and live by something called "common sense."  However, some do not!


well clearly anyone who buys it will be the more insane.. and there will be those who have more money than instinct to compare prices...


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 22, 2022)

Well holly dear, take a look at this  one.... and don't bother cleaning your glasses I cleaned mine

MR. AND MRS. CLYNK BLACK BROOM AND DUSTPAN SET​*CAD 229.00*


*p.s.  Oh it is CB2 Exclusive wotever the h*ll that is... Yours is much prettier*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Well holly dear, take a look at this  one.... and don't bother cleaning your glasses I cleaned mine
> 
> MR. AND MRS. CLYNK BLACK BROOM AND DUSTPAN SET​*CAD 229.00*
> View attachment 230605
> ...


well yours is designer and made from real wood... at least ...


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well yours is designer and made from real wood... at least ...


yes it is beechwood and real French horse hairs and can be kept on display ...shucks maybe we should buy one


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> yes it is beechwood and real French horse hairs and can be kept on display ...shucks maybe we should buy oneView attachment 230607


tell you what _you_ buy one.. and I'll borrow it....


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 22, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> tell you what _you_ buy one.. and I'll borrow it....


wellll...there is the matter of shipping  cost to UK so I will bring with me next time I visit UK....
...that will be in my next life of course....
Meantime I gotta get off and get my current broom and dustpan out.....balcony needs sweep up after storm yesterday
TPFN


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2022)

For that kind of money I would pay someone to come in and clean once a week!


----------



## Bella (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm for hire!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm glad I'm not the only one seeing crazy prices.  Amazon was selling a half slip...one...for $32. Walmart is selling one package of Murray's sugar free cookies for $27.95!!  I triple checked to make sure that wasn't the price for a bundle of 4 packs. But the craziest thing HD...someone was selling my CD on Amazon for just under $1,000. I couldn't believe it...actually found it quite funny even though I'd never see a penny from that sale. I seriously hope no one was foolish enough to purchase it at that price. After a couple of months...it was gone.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> For that kind of money I would pay someone to come in and clean once a week!


I;d want someone to come 4 times a month for an hour a week for that price..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 22, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Soon we might hear of a Gold Toilet Seat


I've already have. @hollydolly At that price, the toilet must be gold plated.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 22, 2022)

If people are stupid enough to pay those prices...more fool them. Mine was £2:50 from Sainsburys. It does the job...what more do you want?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've already have. @hollydolly At that price, the toilet must be gold plated.
> 
> View attachment 230693


this particular  one, in Korea costs just £700.....


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 23, 2022)

Remy said:


> Could it be a typo? That can't be real can it?


Walmart's and Amazon's sites have some outrageous prices, too. I think they are from third-party vendors.


----------



## Remy (Jul 23, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> Walmart's and Amazon's sites have some outrageous prices, too. I think they are from third-party vendors.


I know it's a free market but if these sites and corporations care about how they are viewed, they would remove things with such insane pricing. It really reflects on them in the end.


----------



## timoc (Jul 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Yours for just $2,100 ...


Flippin' 'eck, I'd be afraid to fart in that.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 23, 2022)

You know there is a good, old fashion phrase that I have lived by for many years and I strongly believe in:

*A Fool and his money are quickly parted.*


----------



## jet (Jul 23, 2022)

was staying in a hotel this week in Bath,,,,,,,,,,,had a full English breakfast,,wasent the biggest,so asked the waiter could i have another,,,he said look at the bottom of the menu,,,,,£99 for a second breakfast,and the wait would be 45minutes,,,,i settled for more toast lol,,,oh and there was a £12 surcharge on that


----------



## Beezer (Jul 23, 2022)

Over $100.00 for a broom and dustpan??

As my old Dad used to say when I was young and got taken to the cleaners by a shady outfit...

"Son. They didn't see you coming, they SENT for ya!"


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I thought I was seeing things.. I took my specs off, cleaned them and looked again.. but no.. I was seeing it right... is this made of Gold, diamonds, encrusted crystals even?... NO... it's *£85.99* reduced from *£102 * for a normal every day PLASTIC dustpan and broom from Wayfair...
> 
> 
> https://www.wayfair.co.uk/storage-organisation/pdp/maya-set-atomic-grey-myac1009.html


Mine cost $3.00 at a 'dollar store' and it was worth every penny!  It gets used inside and out for feathers, fur, and leaf litter.  

I honestly believe that these ads count on foreign buyers who don't understand the monetary system in use - on sale, it must be a good deal, eh?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 23, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Mine cost $3.00 at a 'dollar store' and it was worth every penny!  It gets used inside and out for feathers, fur, and leaf litter.
> 
> I honestly believe that these ads count on foreign buyers who don't understand the monetary system in use - on sale, it must be a good deal, eh?


No I don't believe that.. in fact I think foreigners are often more savvy than us when it comes to financial dealings.. 

The little broom I'm replacing, I bought for very little money so long ago I can't remember, but it was from a small high street hardware store.. now there's hardly any bricks and mortar hardware store left


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 23, 2022)

Remy said:


> I know it's a free market but if these sites and corporations care about how they are viewed, they would remove things with such insane pricing. It really reflects on them in the end.


My husband thinks the vendors are using some kind of software that automatically sets the prices.


----------



## Jules (Jul 23, 2022)

Obviously they’re not going to sell those, unless by accident.  There must be some kind of ulterior motive for having a business front.  Perhaps to disguise something less than legal.


----------

